
Why We Love 1Password Memberships - stephenbez
https://blog.agilebits.com/2017/07/13/why-we-love-1password-memberships/
======
stephenbez
This is interesting because there's been some controversy with 1Password
pushing people to use subscribe to use a cloud membership as opposed to a
single purchase for a version using standalone vaults.

They had 5 of their employees post super positive responses in the comments
about how awesome Agilebits is and how at first they didn't think it was a
good idea, but then they realized how great it is. I haven't seen this
technique used before.

It's also interesting that they are trying to use an appeal to emotion to
respond to people who explained that they only want local for security
reasons(Pathos vs Logos):

"I remember fielding a request once from a woman who was asking for our help.
She was distraught. Her husband had passed away suddenly. He handled their
finances and important paperwork... It was one of the saddest moments for me
having to tell her that without the master password, the data simply could not
be recovered."

------
philiphodgen
I run 1Password (the nonsubscription version) and LastPass side by side.
LastPass is the company's stuff and 1Password is my personal stuff.

Remotely stored data makes me nervous. No one is infallible so sooner or later
massive collections of extremely valuable data will fall prey to the
relentless efforts of . . . those people. LastPass will fail us. They are
nice, they are smart. But they are not omniscient and infallible.

Now Agilebits have placed themselves in the same boat. They are nice. They are
smart. But they are now just a "me too" player in this game.

And once you are a "me too" player, pricing becomes a factor. Agilebits will
face pricing pressure.

Once you are a "me too" player, marketing becomes a factor. LastPass was
swallowed up in an M & A deal. Agilebits is independent. I submit that
Agilebits is at a "capital availability" disadvantage, barring bonehead
executive decisions at LastPass and its parent.

